
Majority of AWS us-east-1 down/having issues, Heroku included - robbiet480
DynamoDB has been down for about 25 minutes now and has taken other services with it, like Lambda, Cloudwatch, EC2, ASG, SQS. I&#x27;m assuming the 503&#x27;s on Medium, TheNextWeb and The Guardian are related. Lots of people on Twitter confirming.<p>AWS has updated their status page to say they are looking into increased error rates on DynamoDB and increased APIs errors on EC2 as of 3AM PDT.<p>Full list of services affected:<p>* ASG<p>* CloudFormation<p>* CloudTrail<p>* Cloudwatch<p>* CodeCommit<p>* CodePipeline<p>* Config<p>* Directory Service<p>* DynamoDB<p>* EC2<p>* Elastic MapReduce<p>* Lambda<p>* Mobile Analytics<p>* OpsWorks<p>* RDS<p>* Redshift<p>* SES<p>* SNS<p>* SQS<p>* SWS<p>Heroku is now also reporting they are having issues because of AWS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.heroku.com&#x2F;incidents&#x2F;811#update-2808<p>Status page is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;
======
yuvadam
I'll take the opportunity to once again complain about how AWS's status page
is a UX clusterfuck.

Pretty much the entire us-east-1 region is unreliable, that needs to be
glaring from the page. Instead, I need to browse hundreds of happy green
checkmarks to find out what is/n't broken by their unreasonable standard.

What a fucking joke.

~~~
deskamess
Not even consistent...

Amazon DynamoDB (N. Virginia) Increased API error rates : Red icon.

Amazon Redshift (N. Virginia) Increased API Error Rates : Green icon with
check mark.

Two recommendations:

\- No green with check mark (info). Change that to yellow/orange. At this
point you are not fooling anyone that green with a check mark is not yellow.
There can be no green if it is service impacting (reduced availability,
performance, broken, etc - anything other than the norm)

\- Default sort should be by status : sort order is red-yellow-green. Need to
know whats broken up-top.

~~~
yuvadam
Goes without saying that Heroku is a great example of how it should be done -

[https://status.heroku.com/](https://status.heroku.com/)

~~~
robotfelix
Unfortunately I'd have to disagree. Production applications belonging to
paying customers are completely down - I don't think "Elevated Build and API
Error Rates" quite does it justice.

Note: The applications in question have had zero interactions (deploys,
restarts, scaling, etc.) which might have caused their dynos to be
unallocated/re-provisioned within Heroku's own service.

------
RyanGWU82
We're seeing the same problems with DynamoDB... it started around 2:20 AM PDT
(1 hour ago). We're not having any problems with EC2—what kind of problems are
you seeing? I hope it's just affecting the API and not running instances.

Side note: Medium posted an article last week about how most of their data is
stored in DynamoDB, so I'm sure the Medium outage is related.

~~~
donwb
Same here... PagerDuty started blowing up a little while ago only to discover
we're seeing issues in SQS and Dynamo (plus ASG).. Damnit

~~~
donwb
....and now Dynamo has gone to full-blown "RED" status on the AWS status page.
:sigh:

------
RyanGWU82
Just spoke to AWS Premium Support around 4:35 AM. They don't have any more
information than what's on the status page, basically. I was hoping to get an
ETA for a resolution, but no such luck.

~~~
aps-sids
AWS Premium support is a joke. I never got a reply under 1 hour time, like
they promised.

------
BilalBudhani
Our app is mostly dependent on AWS's DynamoDB and we're facing problems with
it. I can confirm the outrage of it.

